# Anyone know or dealt with Anglin property?



## Joy Bell Farm (Jul 30, 2013)

Ive found a place that does rent to owns, But would like to know if there trustworthy. If no one knows them. What are some red flags i should look for and such? Just dont want to get into a bad deal. http://www.anglinproperty.com/


----------

